# Hermie male



## Merryjane (Dec 31, 2009)

Kept this Sadhu male around to use down the line. To keep an good eye on the sacks I cut all but one growth shoot off. Thought this was a cool pic of both male and female flowers on the same plant. :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2010)

Great picture of a hermie.

However, why would you ever want to keep a hermie around "to use down the road"?  And what makes this a male hermie (as opposed to a female hermie)?  It looks as if the female flowers are as numerous and/or as developed as the male flowers.


----------



## Merryjane (Jan 2, 2010)

Out of 5 Sadhu seeds started in Oct, I ended up with 3 confirmed males and 2 girls. I kept the best male back so I could pollenate part of a LaWoman who just went into the flower room yesterday. So to keep the male in check while waiting I cut the top off first, then had to cut all but one growth tip off. and when I started to pinch off most of the male sacks tha'ts when, overnight the girls showed up.  Do you think now that it's hermied I should'nt use it to pollinate?I just wanted to make a few seeds of my LaWomen to have as backup.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

IMO I would not use that plant for anything but compost. You want a true male for breeding


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like you stressed it and it hermied...I wld not use hermie pollen...I hve no problems with smoking hermie bud..(never hve had the chance..knock on wood) but hermie pollen wld get the heave ho...


----------



## Merryjane (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll toss him tonight.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 2, 2010)

It might have created all fem seed.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> It might have created all fem seed.



I was thinking the same thing. 

DD


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2010)

or it might have created 100% hermies... :confused2:.. is it really worth the risk? Lconfused:
_"I"_ think not...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

I just spoke with a head grower for a major hydro supplier who also happens to be a professor of botany and her is what he said.

IF you self pollinate the hermie plant itself, then you will get hermie seeds.  But if you use the hermie pollen on a NON hermie female you will get a cross between the the 2 strains with all female seeds.

That's what the professor said.  Personally the only experience I had with hermies was to introduce seeds into my product.  We killed them ASAP with Dutch Masters REVERSE so they didn't develop.  Had I known what I know now, I would have matured them and keep them.

Great smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I just spoke with a head grower for a major hydro supplier who also happens to be a professor of botany and her is what he said.
> 
> IF you self pollinate the hermie plant itself, then you will get hermie seeds.  But if you use the hermie pollen on a NON hermie female you will get a cross between the the 2 strains with all female seeds.
> 
> ...



I do not believe that this is true--I believe that the hermie gene is still present.  You may get all females, but they are still hermies.  Who is this head grower and what major hydro supplier?  The info is no better than the source.  If it was this easy to make fem seeds, everyone would be doing it this way.


----------



## Hick (Jan 25, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not believe that this is true--I believe that the hermie gene is still present.  You may get all females, but they are still hermies.  Who is this head grower and what major hydro supplier?  The info is no better than the source.  If it was this easy to make fem seeds, everyone would be doing it this way.


Absolutely!... and the "key wording" there, is "_But if you use the hermie pollen on a NON hermie female_"..
*"IMHO/E"*.. the hermie trait will only be _recessive_, if bred in that manner. And it WILL resurface and haunt future generations. 
NOW.... if it is what I've heard referred to as a "true" female, or one that '_does not'_ carry a recessive hermie gene/trait/characteristic, then you might be onto something. "THAT" is how _femminised_ seeds should be produced(if at all). 
Using a _"tested"_ true female only, pollinated by a chemically induced hermaphradite...... "IMHO"


----------



## zem (Jan 26, 2010)

im so glad i have NEVER seen a hermie yet :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a line of Afghani #1 that I ran for 10 plus yrs, and never saw a hermi.  I had to take a 2 yr vacation, and gave all my seeds, and mothers to a buddy to hold on to.  When I got back from my vacation I was given a big bag of seeds.  My buddy had read about stressing a hermi to polinate with to get fem seeds.  2 seasons of him messing with these genetics and the strain that I never saw a hermi from was suddenly producing 30% plus herms...and these were herms popping under ideal conditions...not stressed...I wouldn't mess with it.  I at first thought I would try to stabalize it, breeding only males to females, killing hermi's...I did this for 2 grows (thats how I know the percentage of hermi's) then I woke up to reality and realized how ignorant I was being when I could spend a little money and get something else that was already stable, and not have to do all that work ...for a maybe


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 28, 2010)

just to add fuel to the fire,  dont all marijuana plants have the ability to grow male flowers. would this not mean that all plants carry the ability to hermie. i am with LF on this one cuz i too have been messing around for years with poor genetics(some good ) and wasting alot of time on maybes. i am gonna buy my first beans ever in the next week or so and use good true proven genetics. i can say that i have had fun and learned alot and the one thing i have learned is to not use a natural occuring hermie to make seeds, it will make natural occuring hermies. i am with hick on the  - if at all - use a chemically reversed female to make seeds if you are gonna mess with it. good luck with whatever you decide.  just my two cents.  happy growing.


----------

